# Briggs & Stratton Vs. Kohler



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Wireless said:


> Anyone have experience with Briggs & Stratton for residential stand-by generators. Dealer claims it is not worth paying the extra for Kohler's name.


I can tell you the same thing and recommend GENERAC generators.. I have had only good luck with them :thumbsup:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I've installed many of the Briggs and Stratton models and never had a problem. The ones I've installed come with a nice ATS and have indicating lights you install inside the house to inform the home owner of any probs.

Can be used with natural gas or propane, start and test themselves weekly, quiet and pretty low key. 

I can not compare to the Kohler because I have not installed any of them.


----------

